# Visual Voicemail - WIll it use up minutes?



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

As it is right now, any time spent listening or leaving messages uses up minutes.

Anyone know if visual voicemail is unlimited or if it still uses up minutes?


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

It wont use up any minutes, as the voicemail message itself is sent to your phone, and you play it locally off your phone. Visual Voicemail for those who don't buy an iPhone plan will be an additional $8 per month.


----------



## Chookaboom (May 1, 2005)

According to Rogers, it will not eat minutes OR Data

Important Information for Apple iPhone 3G Pricing

"accessing a Visual Voicemail message directly through your phone, which will not use any minutes included with your voice plan nor incur any data usage charges. "


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

kloan said:


> As it is right now, any time spent listening or leaving messages uses up minutes.
> 
> Anyone know if visual voicemail is unlimited or if it still uses up minutes?


Answered above.

And for *regular* voicemail, just call your number from a landline and you won't be using airtime.

And for a free longdistance check of your voicemail, call 

1-87-ROGERSVM
1-877-643-7786

from a landline, this is toll-free, free from payphones, and works from the US also.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for the tips HowEver, I didn't know about those numbers. *adds to BlackBerry*


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

cool, good to know... and those numbers are useful as well, thanks


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Oh, just to be clear, the voicemail info was for a regular month-to-month plan. Sadly, on pay as you go checking voicemail costs airtime; even leaving voicemail costs airtime. But checking voicemail long distance the 1-877 number still works and at least that saves the long distance fee.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

slicecom said:


> It wont use up any minutes, as the voicemail message itself is sent to your phone, and you play it locally off your phone. Visual Voicemail for those who don't buy an iPhone plan will be an additional $8 per month.


Where did that $8 figure come from? I can't find it anywhere from Rogers.


----------



## petero1818 (Jul 2, 2008)

Aquaholic said:


> Where did that $8 figure come from? I can't find it anywhere from Rogers.


I cant find it either. Could slicecom or However please let us know where yo got the $8 for Visual Voice Mail from? Or is that just the enhanced voice mail from Rogers and you are just assuming it works for Visual Voice MAIL.
tHANKS


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

Aquaholic said:


> Where did that $8 figure come from? I can't find it anywhere from Rogers.


I got it straight from Liz Hamilton, Rogers PR, but I'm 100% SURE Rogers has mentioned it elsewhere. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

HowEver said:


> And for a free longdistance check of your voicemail, call
> 
> 1-87-ROGERSVM
> 1-877-643-7786
> ...


MUCH thanks for this! :clap:


----------

